# rare 69 gto carousel red



## glitterbutt (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a 1969 GTO convertible that is original carousel red. PHS said that it is not a judge, because it does not have ram air. the color must have been a special order because it is not one of the 15 colors offered on the GTO series that year.

first week of july in 1969 production. i believe second week is last of the production

4-speed
carousel red/black/black
power steering
power disk brakes
console
upgraded steering wheel
3.55 gears safe-t-trac
hidden headlights
and some other options i cant think of now

I did find a car very similar that was an automatic at one time was sold on ebay, as a one of a kind car
How rare is the car, and is it more valuable being a possible one of a kind?
thanks for the knowledge


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

glitterbutt said:


> I have a 1969 GTO convertible that is original carousel red. PHS said that it is not a judge, because it does not have ram air. the color must have been a special order because it is not one of the 15 colors offered on the GTO series that year.
> 
> first week of july in 1969 production. i believe second week is last of the production
> 
> ...


Carousel Red was ONLY a '69 Judge production color. That color could be ordered as a special option which looks like yours was according to your PHS. Carousel Red could also be ordered on Firebirds etc as well.

How rare? I don't know if you can find out how many were built like that.

Upgrades steering wheel? PMD Wooden grain one most likely or a formula? 

3:55's may have been special ordered too, most were 3:23. 

Love to see PICS!


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

If you have the PHS it should show Solid Special $100.05 option for the special order paint. The cowl tag will read 72 for paint code also.

3.55 were standard gears unless the car had A/C then they came with 3.23s. A special order axle ratio would be called out on the PHS for $2.11 option. You would need to have the original build sheet to determine if that was 3.90 or 4.33 although I've never seen a WT car equipped with 4.33s.

I have seen several non-Judges that came Carosuel Red from the factory. I have even seen one Ram Air III 4spd NON-Judge that was painted Carousel Red!! this car cost more than a Judge and came without the spoiler and poverty hubcaps. Go figure.

I also have seen one Carousel Red Firebird. It is a 400 automatic car currently under restoration in Minnesota.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Carousel Red did come from factory if it was special ordered. This color was a Judge production color only for 1969. I have also seen Carousel Red Firebirds coming from factory as a special order.


----------



## AZgoatguy (Oct 13, 2011)

As regards the Carousel Red on non-Judge '69 GTO', below is a clip from the UltimateGTO.com web site where Jim Mattison is addressing this question to Sean Mattingly (Utimate GTO):

"Jim Mattison ([email protected]) from Pontiac Historic Services provides some additional information on paint codes:
Sean, Carousel Red ("T" or 72) was available as a "special order" paint color on all 1969 Pontiacs, not just the Judge and some Firebirds. A considerable number of 1969 non-Judge GTOs were painted this color. I have even heard some refer to this as a "Judge Delete" option, but no such "Judge Delete" option ever existed! Today, most folks think that if they find a '69 GTO with a Carousel Red ("T" or 72) trim tag, it has to be a Judge.........NOT so!!!
Jim Mattison, Pontiac Historic Services"


----------



## glitterbutt (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I know that you could order firebirds in carousel red, as i own one, a 1970 formula. Just chance i own two special order cars. When you guys say several, what do you mean? Like you have heard of 3. Or 50?
Do you think the firebird is even more rare than my gto? And the several, has anybody seen a 4 speed vert?


----------



## lancesjudge (Nov 2, 2016)

i know this is an old post but thought i would reply. i dont think anyone knows how many non-judges of any body style were made but i think its not too many. i've seen a few gtos & a base 6cyl firebird but thats about it. i'd love to see a tempest/lemans of any configuration but so far, no dice. here's a gto on craigslist at the moment https://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/cto/5843582787.html


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There are production numbers for all of these cars. So you can find out exactly how many 'non Judges'were made, depending on your parameters. You won't be able to get any information on what _color_ they were, though. Not without ordering the PHS for every car Pontiac made in that year!


----------

